
Roundcube Webmail 1.0.0 released - weeha
http://roundcube.net/news/2014/04/07/roundcube-webmail-1.0.0-released/
======
geuis
Very, very happy to see this.

About 8 years ago, I was singularly managing my company's email. When I was
hired, they had been using an awful php based mail system. My first major
upgrade was to start using Roundcube. This was a very, very early version and
one of the first open source mail projects to offer 'ajax' functionality.

When Gmail for business became available, we migrated to that, but for a while
Roundcube was the best web interface for email there was to be found.

Sadly I haven't kept up with the project over the years, but my early memories
still serve me well and I hope that the project has gotten much better over
the years.

~~~
thaumaturgy
> _...and I hope that the project has gotten much better over the years._

It has! They have made some significant improvements. There recently was a
huge effort to separate the RC core code -- all of the stuff that talks to
imap -- from the rest of the interface, so now people can easily build RC
clones.

Also, relatively recently, they reworked their skinning system and got a new
design professionally made ("Larry", now the default). You can get Roundcube
skins for people who like Outlook, or want better mobile support, etc.

And if you've got managesieve installed, you can make your email do tricks
that Gmail can't.

~~~
kerneis
> And if you've got managesieve installed, you can make your email do tricks
> that Gmail can't.

Would you care to expand on that part? I know what managesieve does, but I
thought gmail also had filtering capabilities.

~~~
thaumaturgy
AFAIK (correct me if I'm missing something!), Gmail allows you to filter
messages on From, To, Subject, "Has the words", "Doesn't have", "Has
attachment", and Size. Roundcube, via managesieve, can filter on _anything_ in
an email message -- any header, any other attribute of an email message you
can think of should be doable.

Gmail also gives you a useful but limited set of actions for matching
messages: archival, applying labels, starring, marking as read, forwarding,
deleting. managesieve gives you a lot more options, and possibly one of the
nicer ones is the ability to auto-reply to specific messages with a specific
other message. My managesieve prefs currently has, "Move message to", "Copy
message to", "Redirect message to", "Send message copy to", "Discard with
message", "Reply with messsage", "Delete", "Set flags", "Add flags", "Remove
flags", "Send notification", etc.

Filters was for me the killer feature that moved me from Gmail to Roundcube
years ago.

------
bnycum
I love Roundcube, use it everyday. The only thing I wish it had was some type
of mobile interface. Didn't see anything in the plugins. There are really no
good web mail solutions with a mobile interface. I'd prefer to leave this
account off my phone if at all possible.

~~~
ciello
Usually, people use dedicated apps to access mails from mobile, connecting
directly to the IMAP server. Which is much more mobile-convenient.

------
rodgerd
Good news. I've been using it since fairly early on, and it's a very
impressive bit of work, especially considering the pressure to give up hosting
mail.

------
jwdunne
As part of managed hosting for non-technical clients, we often host their
email. Out of the options, Roundcube is by far the best.

------
netnichols
Congrats to them. I remember the days of running IlohaMail on a VPS for my
family's mail and was very impressed when Roundcube came out.

I eventually decided that hosting my own email wasn't for me, but would
certainly encourage any company or organization with a bit of sysadmin
resources to take a close look.

------
mcv
My ISP recently switched to roundcube for their webmail. Looks pretty slick,
though I'm not really convinced it's as good as it should be. It's slow to
fetch my email, and searching for specific emails doesn't work very well.

~~~
thaumaturgy
> _It 's slow to fetch my email..._

Yeah, there can be a couple causes for this. Sometimes it's the skin being
used. Some Roundcube skins are quite a bit faster than the default; you might
check with your ISP to see if they support additional Roundcube skins. (They
are very easy to install, and users can select an RC skin from their settings
panel.)

> _...and searching for specific emails doesn 't work very well._

There should be a tiny dropdown arrow next to the magnifying glass icon in the
search box. (This is not great UI.) Click that, and you should get a menu like
the following:

Subject, From, To, Cc, Bcc, Body, Entire Message.

Make sure Entire Message is selected. It's not by default. RC will remember
your setting for each folder. This will make your searches slow on folders
with lots of messages, but it improves the search results quite a lot.

~~~
bluedino
If a skin breaks or reduces functionality in an app...

~~~
psykovsky
...the dude who made the skin should've made a better job?

------
pmx
If I could find a way to filter spam as well as gmail does I would love to
back to self-hosting my email. I just can't imagine a time when we'll get
anything close to what gmail can do without their huge resources.

~~~
drchaos
I do the following:

* don't accept mail for non-existing recipient adresses

* don't accept mail where the sender domain is one of my domains, except when whitelisted manually

* don't accept mail from hosts on the NiXSpam list[1] (unlike some others, NixSpam has pretty reasonable policies with automatic delisting after 12 hours)

These three rules together work pretty well, I get only a handful false
negatives every day, and virtually no false positives, even though I publish
my real mail address on many places in the web, and even used it in usenet,
back in the days.

Next step would be using SpamAssassin, but [2].

[1] [http://www.heise.de/ix/NiX-Spam-DNSBL-and-blacklist-for-
down...](http://www.heise.de/ix/NiX-Spam-DNSBL-and-blacklist-for-
download-499637.html)

[2] [http://xkcd.com/1205/](http://xkcd.com/1205/)

~~~
gog
Please do not use NiXSpam or encourage others to use it.

If I remember correctly they are pretty trigger happy with honeypot email
addresses that are pretty easy to find on the internet.

All your competition needs to do is register to your service using the
honeypot email addresses and your legitimate email server/domain will be
blacklisted on hosts that check NIXSpam.

------
philippbosch
Awesome. Looks like they improved a lot during the last 8 years, but also it
looks like they didn't update their about page during that time:

> _" The skins use the latest web standards such as XHTML and CSS 2."_

------
aspensmonster
Between Squirrelmail, Horde, and Roundcube, I always liked Roundcube the most.
It was more polished than the others, at least, and was far easier to support
end-users with. Glad to see the project is still alive :D

------
jadc
Can someone recommend hosting providers which offer RoundCube?

~~~
aspidistra
Gandi does, and you do not need to buy webspace from them. Just registering a
domain there will get you 5 free mailboxes and 1000 forwarding addresses.

[https://www.gandi.net/domain](https://www.gandi.net/domain)

~~~
darklajid
I'm not on a crusade or something, but they were not for me.

Do better than I did, give them little money and take your time before you
expect them to be the right company.

1: Just replied in a different thread, incident is fresh:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7557887](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7557887)

------
arca_vorago
Does it support GPG yet? I use squirrelmail simply for the vast array of
plugins, but the GPG squirrelmail hasn't been updated since 07.

~~~
zargon
There's a plugin, but I haven't used it yet.
[https://github.com/qnrq/rc_openpgpjs](https://github.com/qnrq/rc_openpgpjs)

------
arrc
they've also introduced an official plugin repo at
[http://plugins.roundcube.net/explore/](http://plugins.roundcube.net/explore/)
which depends on composer

------
toxican
I eagerly await update spreading to cPanel and then to my webhost!

------
_asciiker_
Thank you Roundcube! Have been using it since the early days!

------
nader
Hm, if you would be running a saas business and after 8 years you only have
come so far, you'd be dead. roundcube was great back in the days but there are
quite a few alternatives now.

------
duaneb
The best part of Gmail was never the interface, it was search, tagging, and
spam filtering.

~~~
josefresco
The biggest feature at launch was the idea of "unlimited" storage (I think at
the time it was 1GB) This was a huge departure from the existing
Yahoo!/Hotmail models which had much more restrictive limits on storage.

That and the idea of one inbox and no folders. The concept of letting your
mail flow into one box and not "filing" it was also a big change from the
existing mindset.

